# 10 Zoll Netbook für Musikverwaltung geeignet?



## Pravasi (17. März 2011)

*10 Zoll Netbook für Musikverwaltung geeignet?*

Hi,
Ich würde gerne meine gesamten Cds(ca.600) als Flacs auf externe Festplatte speichern.
In erster Linie soll das dazu dienen,Sicherheitskopien meiner CDs zu haben,damit ich evtl.zerstörte wieder nachbrennen kann.
Ab und zu allerdings brauche ich meine Musik auch unterwegs,das heisst ich würde das Netbook an eine Anlage anschliessen oder tausche Musik mit Freunden.Dafür benutze ich dann iTunes oder Mediamonkey um meinen iPod zu verwalten,und Foobar oder was auch immer als Hauptplayer.
Internet,Virenschutz,mal nen Brief schreiben,ein paar Dokumente verwalten und ein Brennprogramm,-mehr braucht es ansonsten nicht können.
Dafür,so dachte ich,sollte das billigste Netbook mit Windows 7 Starter absolut ausreichen.
Nun war ich heute beim Saturn und der eigentlich sehr kompetent wirkende Verkäufer meinte,ich sollte meine Finger von so einem Teil lassen,weil es für meine Ansprüche zu langsam wäre.
Statt dessen empfahl er mir 11,6 Zoll Netbooks mit stärkerem Prozessor und mehr Arbeitsspeicher.
Grösse und vor allem der Preis-ab 500€- finde ich aber nicht so erfreulich.
Sind die 10 Zoller wirklich so ungeeignet dafür?


----------



## rabe08 (17. März 2011)

*AW: 10 Zoll Netbook für Musikverwaltung geeignet?*

Ich schreibe Dir gerade von meinem 10" Netbook und kann dir versichern, dass Deine Anforderungen von einem 10"-Atom-Netbook erfüllt werden. Ich würde nur direkt mit Kauf den RAM auf Max bringen, bei mir Atom-übliche 2GB. 

Thema Brennprogramm, die Dinger haben natürlich kein optisches LW, mußt Du also via USB machen.


----------



## Pravasi (17. März 2011)

*AW: 10 Zoll Netbook für Musikverwaltung geeignet?*

Super.
Klar,Usb für Festplatte und Brenner brauch ich.
Was machst du denn noch mit deinem Netbook,ausser surfen?

Das Argument des Verkäufers war nämlich,dass wenn ich aus meiner Bibliothek von ein paar tausend Songs einen auswählen tue,dieses denn schon relativ lange dauern würde.

Wofür lohnt sich denn eine Ramaufstockung bei den Anwendungen die ich vorhabe?.


----------



## NCphalon (17. März 2011)

*AW: 10 Zoll Netbook für Musikverwaltung geeignet?*

RAM is auf Netbooks unter Win7 generell knapp, glaub bei mir is der schon direkt nach dem Booten zu 500MB belegt.

Und das mit den langen Ansprechzeiten bei der Musikauswahl is kabbes, normalerweise erstellen Musikplayer mit Bibliothek, wie foobar2000 z.B., ne große Tabelle in der alle Songs drin sind mit Pfad, sodass das Netbook nur diese wenige KB große Tabelle durchforsten muss um einen Song zu finden.


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2011)

*AW: 10 Zoll Netbook für Musikverwaltung geeignet?*

Also ich würde je nach Budget durchaus ein Gerät mit AMD Plattform empfehlen, die Prozessoren bieten doch eine deutlich höhere Leistung als Intels Centrino Atom. Die Laufzeit liegt etwas unterhalb derer, das Arbeitsgefühl ist jedoch deutlich besser. Der Preis dafür liegt nur unwesentlich über dem von "fortgeschrittenen" Atom-Netbooks. Wenn dir das wirklich nicht wichtig ist, dann solltest du in der Tat mit einem billigst-Netbook glücklich werden, sofern es die von dir geschilderten Anwendungsszenarien nicht überschreitet. Das Geld das du über hast könntest du vielleicht sogar in eine größere HDD investieren.


----------



## Crymes (23. März 2011)

Kauf dir eins mit AMD Fusion, fas von Acer hat Leistung dicke und kostet nur 300 €.


----------

